# Solved: RAM: Blue Screen when both sticks installed



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll just jump to the problem.

When I have just 1GB DDRII RAM in the first slot for DDRII RAM, the computer runs fine. When I put the other stick of 1GB DDRII RAM into the second slot, the computer experiences blue screen errors.

Also, when I run the memory diagnostic test on either stick of 1GB RAM alone, the conclusion is no errors. But, when I run the memory diagnostic test with both sticks in, when the test doesn't freeze, it says hardware problems were detected.

I have tried many times to make sure the RAM is seated properly and concluded that that is not the problem. I do not know why the memory won't work with two sticks in if they are both working properly. Is there anything I need to install or any drivers that I need to run both sticks, or does my motherboard have a problem. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Obviously the two sticks of ram are not going to play nicely together. Happens all the time.

Either get an identical second ram, or run with one stick of ram. I'm assuming that both slots can take the SAME ram (DDR2).


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 9, 2007)

Well on the page on ebay where I purchased them, they are described as identical, that is, it just says quantitiy (2) and lists all the info.

Here is a link to the ebay page where I bought them:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220144124992&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=012


----------



## BritishMalayan (May 8, 2006)

I had this problem also before. Unsolved to this day - one stick idle doing nothing in the drawer. I just had to put it down to a lousy motherboard (email replies from MSI wasn't at all helpful, not least because of their bad English).


----------



## iMPACT (May 14, 2007)

some times it's the slot that u put it in. if u have four slots 1 2 1 2 then the RAM should go in to 1 and 1 not 1 and 2


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

sidewinder_33 said:


> Well on the page on ebay where I purchased them, they are described as identical, that is, it just says quantitiy (2) and lists all the info.
> 
> Here is a link to the ebay page where I bought them:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220144124992&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=012


What motherboard do you have? Is it on the list that says "tested below" ? Also looks like a 90 day warranty, I'd take them up on it


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 9, 2007)

[MOBO] AsRock 4CoreDual-VSTA Socket 775
I don't see it on the tested list, neither the yes nor the no section. I just email AsRock to see if they can help me too.

So something weird just happened. Well I tried to change some of the RAM settings in BIOS, put the second 1GB DDRII into its slot, and tried to run the computer again. It started up fine and after a few minutes I ran the memory diagnostic test. I guess this decided to tease me because (remember that this is with 2GB RAM) it finished with no errors. So when I logged in the next time, after a couple minutes I got the BSOD (Blue Screen of Death).

Since then I have taken out the second 1GB RAM stick and restored the defaults in BIOS and have had no problems. I don't think the RAM is bad because both sticks are the same and, when tested alone, had no errors. Does this sound like my motherboard has a problem?


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

You sure that second stick isn't just plain bad. Have you taken put your second stick in the first slot and booted up with just it to make sure that's not the case? It happens all the time. Jazz


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you tried just one chip in EACH of the ram slots?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, that board has 4 ram slots, 2 DDR and 2 DDR2, are you putting one chip in a DDR slot? I've never worked with DDR2, so, I'm not sure it will even fit into the DDR slot, but you best check, you'll probably want ram in slot 1 and slot 3 from the picture that I was able find.

http://www.xpcgear.com/coredvsta.html


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, I have it placed correctly. Both of my ram modules are in the DDRII slots, and when using only one, I have it in the first DDRII slot. Also, in reply to Jazz, I have tried testing each of them alone in the first DDRII slot and they both ran fine with no errors on the memory diagnostic test.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

My question was have you tested a chip in the second slot, ALONE. And when you say they are in the DDR2 slots, that means either odd or even numbered slots, not side by side slots?


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Does you Bios require any type of changes or your MOBO any type of jumper changes? Jazz


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 9, 2007)

ohh i wasn't aware that you could try running a chip in only the second slot. I will try that, and the RAM slots go in the following order:
DDRII_1-DDR_1-DDRII_2-DDR_2

As far as my Bios, I have checked all of the ram settings, most of which are on auto, and when I start up the computer with both chips in, it does say Dual Channel RAM or something like that and displays the correct amount of RAM. I don't know anything about changes that need to be made with the actual MOBO, but I do not believe any such changes are necessary.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In your case, then, you would want the DDR2 chips in slot 1 and slot 3, NOT slot 1 and 2.


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 9, 2007)

I understand, and I have had them installed correctly.

I tested the RAM in the second DDRII slot (3rd slot) alone and it turns out that the second slot has no problems, but I also found some new information. I'm sorry this hasn't occurred to me until now, but trust me, this situation has been very confusing and frustrating.

So I decided to try running a few more memory diagnostic tests on each piece in hopes of finding anything at all, and I did. Previously, I ran one diagnostic test on each piece alone and both finished with no errors, but when I tried with them both in it almost always froze or said there were hardware problems. However, there was one time when it said there were no errors on a test with both of them in before blue screening the next time I logged in. This didn't make sense until now. After running multiple tests on each piece of RAM, I have found that one piece passes every time but the other fails or freezes most of the time but not always. This has led me to conclude that the piece of RAM that has failed has problems that for some reason don't always show up on the test, and I need to send that back for a new one.

Does this seem correct? Because it seems pretty clear to me now (which is a huge relief).


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

From what you just said above you are indeed correct in thinking that the RAM stick that doesn't pass the test without errors is infact defective. When doing a memory test on RAM, you should always have just one single stick installed, otherwise results will be incorrect or you will have issues as explained above. 

Send the defective module back for a new one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Had this one solved at post number 6  

Let us know what happens when you get the new ram :up:


----------



## sidewinder_33 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok more new information, finally the answer. Again, I'm sorry that I didn't find this info until now, but trust me I have been constantly searching and believe that I found the true Blue Screen causing problem.

I finally recieved an email back from the sellers of my RAM and it turns out, by a very small detail, it is incompatible with my system. I thought I checked every detail for compatibility, but there is one small thing that I over looked. Here is the tiny detail that I missed:
(Made With 128mx8 BIT DRAM)

That's it, and here's where its stated:
Chip Configuration: EACH 1GB STICK = 128M x 64 -Bit (Made With 128mx8 BIT DRAM)

I saw the 128M x 64-Bit and thought my system matched up but I didn't realize the 128Mx8. Here is how they put it in the email:
"We are sorry; the memory is not compatible with your system. The memory you ordered is made with 128mx8 Dram as stated. This is not a standard 1GB build and although most specs may appear to match for you, this is the most important spec to check."

They also offered new RAM for exchange that is compatible with my computer, which I will be taking them up on immediately.

Again, sorry for all the confusion, and THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH FOR HELPING. If it weren't for all of your help, I would have been very lost throughout this whole process and I greatly appreciate every bit of your time and information that you gave me.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Guess that solves the question regarding it not being listed on the compatible list for your motherboard.

Thanks for the update!


----------

